# Come on Kaylum!! (Impatient)



## TattieHattie

Heyy! :) i've dissappeared for a week or so and now i'm back! 
I've been endlessly walking, peeing, pooing..and leaking (TMI :D) 
My bump finally dropped just over a week ago!.. and the reduced movements are here! The pink/brown down below has been happening for a good couple of weeks now!.. Braxton hix! (Which are very painfull and uncomfortable!)...
Soo .. why the hell is my little man so determained to stay in their any longer!.. Also i have very swollen ankles! :haha: and my face looks very fat! :cry: 

The heartburn was just ridiculas last night!.. it woke me up several times! and OH had to bring me a glass of milk at half past 5 this morning!!
Somebody just tell me that Kaylum will be here any day!.. 

ANY.. and i mean ANY tips on bringing on labour, i am willing to try!, i know he's still got a week left, but im full term and just want to save whats left of my body :haha:

Send HELP! :thumbup: 

Thnx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

walk up a big hill!!!!!


xD

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Labour dust, dust, dust and more dust for you babe! :hugs:

Come on little man, get a wriggle on in there!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Walk walk and walk. I was overdue and I walked to town, around town and back and then when I got home I bounced on my ball and the next day I went into labour. It worked for me but sometimes doesnt for others. Worth a try though:D
x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Like others have said WALK and sit on a ball, my friend reckons that walking lots helped her go into labour quicker and have an easier labour.


----------



## AyaChan

:sex: is also meant to be a good one.

others I've heard are RLT, curry, and castor oil(not recommended though)

:D

I can't wait for him to come greet the world :D


:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

aww i havnt gt any tips coz im not been there yet but i hope baby arrives soon!:Dxx


----------



## Torz

Find a nice bouncy road to drive down, you shouldnt have to look for long with the state of the UK roads at the mo lol! 

The only other guarenteed way i've been told of getting labour to come on is to have sex. I doubt its something i will be wanting at full term but apparently spurm has the same hormone in as the tablets & drips they use to induce you, oxcytocin i think it it.


----------



## TattieHattie

YUCK:sick: 
Just drank some Gaviscon for the heartburn!! :sick: 
I hate liquid medicide, and if anything its making it worse!!!
I walked All around a huge market then all around town then i spent the rest of the afternoon chasing after my 19 month old god-daughter!! (who only has little legs but can run like sonic the hedgehog!!) :haha: 
This was on saturday!! lol ..i walked all around a massive park yesterday with my friend and her little boy who got blewn over by the wind :haha: so cute! :D 

I've properly lost 2 inches of the bottom of my feet from walking!! 
Does rasberry tea work!!?? 
Mum's work friend keeps saying caster-oil!! :| urrmm.. no thanx!! :thumbup:
xx

Ohhh i did ask OH for IT last night, but he was to intrested in the PS3 i got him for his birthday! :sad:
Driving along dodgey roads hasnt helped much either! made the braxton hix worse tho!..
I just googled ways to make labour come and it said start jumps!!!! .. :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Paint your toe nails is one I've seen.. and even if it doesn't work at least you'll have pretty toes :) Gooooood luck & labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

When I DTD to get madam moving it only caused false labour but
shows it does something! :) other women go into labour.
It seems to be one you've not tried babe so give it a go! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL i will have to try it tonight!.. OH doesnt get home untill 4ish! 
:( 
i might get my mummy to get me some rasberry tea on her way home for lunch :D 
My best friend is finally coming to see me in less than an hour!! excitment!! Time to get her away from her horrible phyco boyfriend!! LOL :haha: 
Hopefully Kaylum will come when he hears her voice for the first time in ages!! ? 
xx


----------



## Torz

All the castor oil does is make you go to the toilet, same with spicy foods. When you go in to labour your body tends to have a clear out, usually you go to the toilet, some women are sick too. The castor oil is to try & fool your body in to having a clear out to bring on labour. It dosent always work & it tastes absolulty foul, my friend took it & said it was the worst thing ever & she would never do it again. It does work for some ladies tho, but i dont think its recomended anymore.

Raspberry leaf tea dosent bring on labour, its a tonic thats ment to help strengthen your womb to help push the baby out. You dont say how far along you are. Most women start taking it at 32/34 weeks & increase the amount daily to make the womb strong. You could start taking it but it wont make you go in to labour.

Take the fuse out the PS3 so your OH will give you IT hahaha. 

My sister ate fresh pineapple, thats ment to help bring on labour.


----------



## Jemma_x

My friend took castor oil and 8 hours later her waters broke, 15 mins after that contractions started and 8 hours after that he arrived


----------



## sophxx

well ive tryed everything to get him to come out and im 4 days over due 3cm dialted and still not in labour! 

rlt doesnt bring on labour thats needs to be started at 33 to 36 weeks it helps after labour!

hope he comes soon for you!
has your midwife offered you a sweep yet? x


----------



## annawrigley

walk lots!! i walked loooads the week before i went into labour :thumbup: i knew things were gonna get going, i could sense it, ooooh :shock:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe. awww yeah i was gunna say it seems like walking is the one, but aparently they pretty much come out when they want too!! :) 
but for my friend the spicy food one worked aparently although, i think it was co-incidence (it was on the day she was due).. and the indian resturant wernt impressed when she started getting contractionsss  xxxx


----------



## faolan5109

Honestly walking and :sex: (being proper) and like proven to help. Though Idk how much you would be in the mood at full term.


----------



## lottie7

He'll be here soon! Good luck with your birth.

xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

RLT just softens the cervix and makes the second stage of labour shorter and a bit more "easier"..
i read on the internet that you need to "do the deed" 2-3 times for it too trigger off labour too, i can just about manage once a week atm lol!

sending lots of labour dust :dust: 
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Keep active! Walking, star jumps, run up an down the stairs (well, fast waddle!)and yeaaaa, do the deed!

x


----------



## TattiesMum

AyaChan said:


> :sex: is also meant to be a good one.
> 
> others I've heard are RLT, curry, and castor oil(not recommended though)
> 
> :D
> 
> I can't wait for him to come greet the world :D
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxxx

I can't do much about the sex Tattie (though I'll have a word with Nat if you like ;) LOL ) But RLT is currently being bought for you :hugs:

I want him here NOW too Hon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Lol Tattiesmum, cover your ears & eyes! x


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww being heavily pregnant suck :hugs: :hugs: hugs: but as far as I know nothing works unless your ready already, so if your favourable sex, and walking may help, but if not unfortunately you may have to wait it out, honestly I'd say make the most of you last bit of time before your a mummy as you don't get to rest then (easier said than done I know)

Oh and pineapple has the same stuff in it as sperm, it's called prostaglandin (I think), the sperm has a whole lot mre than the pineapple and the pineapple with make your heartburn sooooo much worse, I don't reccomend it, and I believe you have to eat millions of the things.


Oh just found this https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/


----------



## lesleyann

We had a proper go at :sex: and the next day he was born, 3 days early to 

:hugs:

Lol tattiesmum i hope you have some good earplugs :haha:


----------



## trashit

i tried everything under the sun and nothing worked until i had a sweep :|
try putting your fingers round your cervix ;) :haha:
xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Branxton hick shouldn't b painful hun so maybe its early labour?? 

ORRR wear ur very best fave underwear and sods law says ur waters will break and ruin them!!! xxx


----------



## faolan5109

05wilkesm said:


> RLT just softens the cervix and makes the second stage of labour shorter and a bit more "easier"..
> i read on the internet that you need to "do the deed" 2-3 times for it too trigger off labour too, i can just about manage once a week atm lol!
> 
> sending lots of labour dust :dust:
> xx

Once a week, you beating me man, I don't want my OH coming anywhere near me! he is lucky if he gets it every 3 lol


----------



## BrEeZeY

:dust: :dust: :dust: LOADS of LABOR DUST :dust: :dust: :dust:

xx good luck!! <3 (sex works great!!) lol my friend did it when she was pregnant <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ahhh I did everythinggg to try to get my little girl to get a wriggle on, ended up being a couple of sweeps that eventually got her moving.. 11 days overdue!! Fingers crossed for you that your little man starts moving soon! Labour dust for youu :dust:

xoxox


----------



## ~RedLily~

everyone else has suggested all the things ive heard of so sending lots of labour dust. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TattiesMum

trashit said:


> i tried everything under the sun and nothing worked until i had a sweep :|
> try putting your fingers round your cervix ;) :haha:
> xx

:rofl:

Oh Ellie you make me laugh :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chatterbox93

i just walked around HEAPS


----------



## lily123

Hiya hunni. My SIL swears by fresh pineapple, she ate a whole half one evening and a few hours later she lost her plug and started having contractions.
Might just have been a big coincidence - but maybe worth a try?
She also tried walking up and down the stairs loads, but like you, just made the braxton hicks more regular :(

Hope he makes an appearance soon hun! x x x x x


----------



## TattiesMum

Update :) He's 3/5 below Tattie's pelvic brim, so he's definitely THINKING about coming out at some point ;) :)


----------



## AyaChan

yay!!

more dust for Kaylum.

Time to come out :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## lily123

:dust: :dust: :dust:
come on little guy! mummy's getting tired and we're all impatient 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trashit

only 10 days til due date :happydance: x


----------



## AyaChan

:dance:


----------



## Torz

Come on Kaylum, time to come out, your family are waiting to meet you.

:dust::dust::dust:

TattieHattie, I have just been talking to my sister who's a nurse. She just told me that as well as sperm having hormones in to help induce labour, women also reliease a hormone called oxytocin when they orgasm. This makes the womb contract & increases the intensity of contractions. Oxytocin is more effective then Prostaglandins (the hormone in sperm) this is why when you are induced you are given Pitocin which is a synthetic form of oxytocin. But both together naturally from sex is normally very effective.


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> I can't do much about the sex Tattie (though I'll have a word with Nat if you like ;) LOL )

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Torz said:


> Come on Kaylum, time to come out, your family are waiting to meet you.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> TattieHattie, I have just been talking to my sister who's a nurse. She just told me that as well as sperm having hormones in to help induce labour, women also reliease a hormone called oxytocin when they orgasm. This makes the womb contract & increases the intensity of contractions. Oxytocin is more effective then Prostaglandins (the hormone in sperm) this is why when you are induced you are given Pitocin which is a synthetic form of oxytocin. But both together naturally from sex is normally very effective.

However it is unfortunate to say that progladins are absorded in the body better if it is ingested..... Ummm that ones up to you!!


----------



## amandad192

Come on Kaylum. Liam wants to meet his new little friend =] I can't wait too meet you too!!

If your not out by your due date there's gonna be trouble little man!


----------



## TattieHattie

Torz said:


> All the castor oil does is make you go to the toilet, same with spicy foods. When you go in to labour your body tends to have a clear out, usually you go to the toilet, some women are sick too. The castor oil is to try & fool your body in to having a clear out to bring on labour. It dosent always work & it tastes absolulty foul, my friend took it & said it was the worst thing ever & she would never do it again. It does work for some ladies tho, but i dont think its recomended anymore.
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea dosent bring on labour, its a tonic thats ment to help strengthen your womb to help push the baby out. You dont say how far along you are. Most women start taking it at 32/34 weeks & increase the amount daily to make the womb strong. You could start taking it but it wont make you go in to labour.
> 
> Take the fuse out the PS3 so your OH will give you IT hahaha.
> 
> My sister ate fresh pineapple, thats ment to help bring on labour.



OH is alergic to pinapple 
if i kiss him after that he might get il lol 
Thanx for the tips on casteroil, i'm 39 weeks and 4 days.. :| 
still not here yet guys.. BUT his head in 3/5's engaged!! Excitement!! 
Must have been the walking lol or the sittin with my knees above my pelvis :D 
:happydance: 
Thnx everyone lol xx
:hugs:


----------



## sophxx

if your going to take castor oil read the thread in thrid tri! it can be really dangerous for the baby and theres quite a few stories of women who tryed it and there babys have gone in to speacil care! the midwifes advice is to stay well clear of it! who wants to have the runs in labour to??

your baby will come when hes ready i tryed everything and am 3cm dialted but still no contractions! x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Little man still not got a wriggle on babe? xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

Nope no contractions or broken waters yet!.. 9 days to go!
i'm hopeing he decides to come out this weekend!! =) i am goin to clean at midday today! :haha:
and ive been sitting in my chair with my knees above my pelvic bone Lol ..not comfortably i might add!
Will avoid pinapple.. as i dont want to make OH il ! :haha: (it would get him of the ps3 though) :haha: 
and yes i will avoid casteroil, it made my friend go into slow labour from the saturday untill the tuesday morning! ouch!..

Come on Kaylum.. still waiting!.. x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ouchh!! come on kaylum!! 
and btw tattie everytime i see your picture, i get fits of giggless!! :D i love itt!! 
xxxx


----------



## sophxx

try accupuncture it helps to relax all your muscles and encourage labour! x


----------



## djt

foot masarge my anty went in 2 labour 2 hours after gettin her feet done an she was only 38 weeks


----------



## TattieHattie

one of my feet is ticklish though.. yes only 1! :haha:
he's still not here!
But i'm sure i felt him moving further down last night..which was very uncomfortable!!
So i can now confirm bumpy roads and sittin with my knees higher than my pelvic bone is doing something!.. 
Really tempted on the star jumps!! lool ..
May have to get OH to give a foot massage later .. :haha: 

Thank you for all the labour dust! and i will update soon!

Ohhhh yess.. any tips on how to get a sweep or induced early ??
They want me to wait until april! ( NOT HAPPENING) ! :haha:
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

get walking Tattie :D

I heard just a normal pregnancy massage is meant to work aswel (;
Saw it in third tri the other week haha.

Come on Kaylum! :dust: :dust: :dust:

:D

xx


----------



## lily123

any sign of him today Tattie? :)
xxx


----------



## amandad192

TattieHattie said:


> one of my feet is ticklish though.. yes only 1! :haha:
> he's still not here!
> But i'm sure i felt him moving further down last night..which was very uncomfortable!!
> So i can now confirm bumpy roads and sittin with my knees higher than my pelvic bone is doing something!..
> Really tempted on the star jumps!! lool ..
> May have to get OH to give a foot massage later .. :haha:
> 
> Thank you for all the labour dust! and i will update soon!
> 
> Ohhhh yess..* any tips on how to get a sweep or induced early* ??
> They want me to wait until april! ( NOT HAPPENING) ! :haha:
> xxx

Emma gave me a sweep at 40+1. If they say no..make yourself cry say you can't handle being pregnant any more...they may give in :haha:


----------



## futuremommy91

amandad192 said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> one of my feet is ticklish though.. yes only 1! :haha:
> he's still not here!
> But i'm sure i felt him moving further down last night..which was very uncomfortable!!
> So i can now confirm bumpy roads and sittin with my knees higher than my pelvic bone is doing something!..
> Really tempted on the star jumps!! lool ..
> May have to get OH to give a foot massage later .. :haha:
> 
> Thank you for all the labour dust! and i will update soon!
> 
> Ohhhh yess..* any tips on how to get a sweep or induced early* ??
> They want me to wait until april! ( NOT HAPPENING) ! :haha:
> xxx
> 
> Emma gave me a sweep at 40+1. If they say no..make yourself cry say you can't handle being pregnant any more...they may give in :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

any more news? :D

:dust:

xxxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

News??!?
Come on Kaylummm!!
Get a wriggle on little man!! :hugs:

xxXxx


----------



## msp_teen

I hope he comes out soon dear.....LABOR DUST!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lottebot

my mum said walk :haha: walk walk & more walking!
lots of labour dust
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

hope he comes soon

:dust::dust:

x


----------



## TattieHattie

Still not here :growlmad:
My dearest mother gave me a foot massage on sunday! :happydance:

But still no sign, OH recons he's coming out on the 26th :haha:
i wont go into details of how he came up with this. And today i spent the morning and afternoon with OH's mum who told me to walk up dunstable downs!.. if u google it im sure u'l see why i might not be doing that, well not on a windy day like this anyway.

i may have to try that trick with my midwife, maybe this wednesday? can they do a sweep if im 3 days before my due date?
I just want to meet him now :growlmad: ... :shrug:

will let you know if anything starts happening! :D :hugs:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

aww hope you get to meet him soon hun. :) zxx


----------



## maceycat

Well good luck i hope everything goes well for you!! :D xxoxoxoxox


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i keep watching this threadd!! 
it's driving me madd!!  
cummon kaylum!! we want you here nowww!!
xxxxx


----------



## lottebot

im stalking it too :haha: xx


----------



## trashit

aww come on little man!! x


----------



## amandad192

Lol he's still not here..I went past TattieHattie today in a taxi and she still has her bump..Hurry up little man!!


----------



## AyaChan

i do love these stalker threads that go on for ages whilst we wait for the LO's to arrive :D


come on Kaylum!!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Yup .... Kaylum is still in place LOL.

I booked a reflexologist today, so Tattie has spent the afternoon relaxing and having a labour inducing (hopefully!!) reflexology session :D


----------



## AyaChan

your such a fab mum!
I wish my mum was like you LOL

hope he comes soon :D

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

amanda am i the only one who finds it cool you saw her IN REAL LIFE ?! :shy:


----------



## TattiesMum

LOL Anna :hugs: I've met Amanda and Liam in real life too :happydance:

Tattie enjoyed her reflexology ... no Kaylum yet lol, but she found it really relaxing so if he hasn't arrived by early next week I think I'll book her again - just because it makes Tattie more relaxed and that can only be a good thing :)

Awwww Aya :hugs: I just thought Tattie might enjoy it and I know the reflexologist personally so I just rang her on impulse - I even got a special price so I'm not THAT fab ;)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha!! i've only just seen that!! lol! :) 
no anna i find it cool too.. how strangeeeee.. xx


----------



## TattieHattie

I'm awake! keep sleeping in? lol 
Reflexology might be number one for recomending to u girls :) if it works!
Had pains yesterday when i was walking across TWO football pitches to meet my friend!.. 
so am going to go do it again in a little while :haha: 
And hopefully that will do something more than it did yesterday..
So he's still not here but i like to think he's showing me he wants to come out! 
:D 
will update if anything has happened! :D 
And yay i have stalkers..well Kaylum does :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## lottebot

We're all excited for you Tattie :happydance: xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I thought you couldn't have reflexology till your due date or afterwards? :shock: 

I hope something happens for you soon hunni! xx


----------



## TattiesMum

No Mellie .... reflexology is fine through pregnancy - it's relaxing which is good for Mum to Be and helps to prepare the body for labour in the last few weeks :D I've been told by lots of reflexology fans that Tattie should have started having it earlier :dohh:

Kaylum is still all snug and comfy at the moment and showing no signs of wanting to make an appearance any time soon .... Kitty is still pregnant too lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awee come on kaylum 
(and kittens)
:dust:
we all excited to meet you:happydance:


----------



## Abblebubba

Any news?!
Has Kaylum arrived? Goood luck Tattie, your so lucky to have such a wonderful mum, what a beautiful generation you three will be. :hugs:


----------



## trashit

i wish my mum was like you too! Tattie is so lucky!
come on Kaylum!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## msp_teen

Hope your little man makes his appearance here soon! Keep up all that walking and he might just pop out...haha!


----------



## TattiesMum

Tattie should be online in a bit :D

She's just at the doctor's now - being examined by the practice nurse after I phoned them up and complained (nicely) that she should be being seen weekly at this stage of pregnancy, not fortnightly :thumbup:


----------



## chocaccino

TattiesMum said:


> she should be being seen weekly at this stage of pregnancy, not fortnightly :thumbup:

I can't believe that, thats terrible!
x


----------



## TattiesMum

Grrrrr :growlmad:

So the practice nurse didn't examine Tattie at all, just tested her urine, found protien and 'diagnosed' a urine infection .... she didn't even take her blood pressure to rule out pre-eclampsia :wacko::nope:

So I lost my patience :winkwink: There is now a midwife on her way to carry out a proper examination :D

And ...... Tattie has had her show! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

awww, its a good thing you "lost your patience" as you put it, at least you know she'll get seen properly now.

and yay! for the show, hopefully the mw will tell you shes a few cms dilated aswel :happydance:

:dust: for Tattie :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Ahhhh :)
Good luck on having your show Tattie :happydance:
& Tattiesmum how excited must you be aha!


----------



## TattiesMum

AyaChan said:


> awww, its a good thing you "lost your patience" as you put it, at least you know she'll get seen properly now.
> 
> and yay! for the show, hopefully the mw will tell you shes a few cms dilated aswel :happydance:
> 
> :dust: for Tattie :D

I'm hoping so Sacha :D 

And yes Abblebubba .... I'm just a tad excited LOL :dance::headspin::fool::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## amandad192

Haha the midwifes round here are a little bit useless. Glad some ones got it in them to tell them how things should be done! 
2 days til due date!! I really hope little Kaylum doesn't make Tattie overdue, It's horrible thinking "He should be here by now." Doctors/MW's should do things differently. They should count pregnancy as 42 weeks and say your baby should come anytime in the month before due date. Overdue is a horrible word =[


----------



## trashit

we get seen every 3 weeks at the end of pregnancy instead of every 4, the mw told me its N.I.C.E, they changed the regulations or something :wacko:
Oh my days!! I was in labour within hours of my show! I hope this means little mans on his way!! Go Tattie! :happydance: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here in canada when i was like 34weeks or so, I saw my doctor everything 2 weeks then 37 it was every week
guess things are different everywhere


----------



## AriannasMama

Hmm, in the US I am seen once a month until 28 weeks, then every 2 weeks until 36 weeks then once a week until I deliver. This once a month is killing me I am always so excited to go, lol.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Poor Tattie!! My my, little man is obviously comfy inside his mummy!! Make yourself as uncomfortable for him as possible :dohh: Lots of labour dust for you hun :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: and my fingers are crossed for you that you don't go overdue, knowing how that is first hand!! I was like a whale :haha:

xoxox


----------

